

Ask HN: How to become an "A*" coder - pedalpete

As a result of this thread, http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2353079 and it's parent, I'm wondering how one goes about becoming an "A<i>" coder.<p>I originally thought I was a "D" or "C" coder, but based on the responses, I'm guessing I'm more of a "B" coder.<p>Any suggestions on how to become an A</i>(star)?
======
bartonfink
I'm sure there's an algorithm that will explore the search space according to
some heuristic and get you there. </pun>

The thing I've consistently found that differentiates really great developers
from the rest is the ability to think conceptually about problems. There are
tons of people out there who may be able to implement something according to
all sorts of best practices and patterns, but who can't actually reason about
why those practices are there and when they become a hindrance.

This ability to reason about the act of programming isn't a sufficient
condition for an "A" developer, but it's necessary. You simply won't ever know
what to work on or how to improve otherwise.

